# APTOR vs. Sunglow



## MrZard (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

I asked this in the lizard section and got no response (my own fault for posting in the wrong place) so I thought i'd ask it here:

Can anyone tell me the differences in phenotype and genotype between Sunglow and an APTOR Leopard Geckos? Also, what will the resultant offspring of a sunglowxRAPTOR be (I assume that APTORxRAPTOR will lead to APTOR het RAPTOR offspring)

Cheers


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

A sunglow is made of a Super Hypo (Tangerine) x (tremper) Albino. 
An A.P.T.O.R (albino patternless tremper orange) is a combination of Tremper Albino
stripe&reverse stripe (making it ' patternless' so different from the patternless leopardgecko morph you might know) and tremper orange which is like tangerine. 
Raptor x Aptor will indeed give you 100% aptor het raptor which is the same as aptor het eclipse. 
Sunglow x Aptor:
will give you sunglows/hybinos who also might carry the stripe/reverse stripe gene.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Basically IMO.

Sunglow/hybino.

Albino + hypo + tangerine + banded body pattern = sunglow/hybino.

RAPTOR/Albino eclipse patternless stripe.In my beleave from what i've read and from the offspring i've seen from a RAPTOR(X)SHTCT breeding i think that the APTOR is basically a striped sunglow/hybino and a RAPTOR is basically a striped sunglow/hybino eclipse.

Albino + eclipse eye gene + hypo + tangerine + patternless red stripe or reverse striped that's hypo'd out on the body to give the patternless stripe look = RAPTOR.

From the couple of RAPTOR X Super hypo tangerine breedings i've see the The offspring have been super hypo tangerines.

So RAPTOR X sunglow/hybino = pretty much sunglow/hybino's 100% het eclipse-(and non visual carrying traits being striped,reverse striped,patternless striped,jungle).


----------



## MrZard (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, excellent. That explains why my APTOR and Sunglow females look so similar. So if I bred the offspring of a RAPTORxSunglow back to each other, Id get a mix of sunglows, APTORS and RAPTORS? Is the reverse stripe just a recessive in the same way as say the Eclipse gene is?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrZard said:


> Is the reverse stripe just a recessive in the same way as say the Eclipse gene is?


No reverse stripe is a inheted trait but it's NOT a simple recessive trait.

Example.

eclipse eyes X eclipse eyes = 100% = recessive.

reverse stripe X reverse stripe = NOT 100% reverse stripe only some offspring maybe reverse stripe = Inherted trait.

That's why it's IMO stipid to say that RAPTOR X RAPTOR = 100% RAPTOR as this is not true.

what it true is albino+eclipse x albino+eclipse = 100% albino+eclipse.But to get RAPTOR you also need a striped gene and a strong tangerine influance that give you the patternless stripe body pattern.


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

BG-Gecko said:


> A sunglow is made of a Super Hypo (Tangerine) x (tremper) Albino.
> An A.P.T.O.R (albino patternless tremper orange) is a combination of Tremper Albino
> stripe&reverse stripe (making it ' patternless' so different from the patternless leopardgecko morph you might know) and tremper orange which is like tangerine.
> Raptor x Aptor will indeed give you 100% aptor het raptor which is the same as aptor het eclipse.
> ...


Oh yeah forgot the eclipse part with the sunglow x Raptor (typo saing aptor in the text above) cross.
Babies will be het for eclipse as well


----------

